# Smelt



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I just recently attempted to feed my piranhas Smelt. They are refusing to eat it and it goes to waste. I've been feeding them frozen shrimp for there entire life now and they won't eat anything but shrimp.

How does everyone prepare the Smelt? Do you rip the bone out of it? Do you cut it up into chunks?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i just toss it in


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I always leave the head and organs - if they eat it, it's a nutricious bonus.
And once they've gotten used to it, just toss in whole smelt for some good feeding time action...

It can be tricky to get your piranha's to eat new foods: just leave them without food for about three days, and you'll have more luck. Also cut it in smaller, bitesized chunks - piranha's are sometimes reluctant to approach big chunks of food, and also if cut up, it will leak more juices which may attract your piranha's.

Did you ever try fish fillets (with white meat, like tilapia, redfish, whiting, etc.)?
It works magic in many cases


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I just buy the frozen smelt, thaw it out and throw it in. Mine love smelt.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

mine like smelt too.
i just bought some smelt with the guts and head and THEY FLOAT!
my Ps ignore anything that floats.
guess i'll have to go back to the cleaned ones.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

My p's eat the smelt like popcorn. If it doesn't work catfish filet or talapia filets are great as well. I try to stay away from oily fish though, like salmon and such.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

To make them sink pop there air baldder with a knife. This is ushuallu located a bout 3/4 of the way tord the head from the anus. just beind the fins.

About half my fish Hate smelts, they will taste it and spit is out, Most surprisingly are my Oscars. Havent tried it with pygos yet but smelting season starts soon!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Smelt is awsome food, all my guys love it. I just thaw it in a cup of water and toss it in.


----------

